# Job title change in visa problem



## Kumar95 (Aug 23, 2017)

Hi all,
I graduated from a college in Dubai with a B.E (hons.) degree and got a job in a company which is part of the DMCC, as 'technical engineer' in Dubai itself. Now my company had asked me to cancel my student visa as they would issue a new entry permit for me and get me the work visa. The sponsor applied for the visa and I was asked to exit Dubai and re-enter when the entry permit was issued. I didn't have my degree certificate with me at that time so I applied for the permit using the provisional certificate and got it attested. But unfortunately my visa could not be processed as they'd asked for the actual degree certificate and not the provisional one. Since the company does not want to cancel the visa process, they've agreed on just changing the job title to some 'sales title' and get the visa issued using my 12th std. marksheet. They told I'll be able to change the job title once I get back in Dubai. 

My question is, will there be any problem in future by getting the visa this way? Also how long will I have to wait until he gets the job title changed to his original one?

It would be very helpful if someone could advise me on this matter as I am presently in India and would like to get back to my work in Dubai as soon as possible.

Thanks 
Kumar


----------



## Sunder (Mar 11, 2014)

Kumar95 said:


> Hi all,
> I graduated from a college in Dubai with a B.E (hons.) degree and got a job in a company which is part of the DMCC, as 'technical engineer' in Dubai itself. Now my company had asked me to cancel my student visa as they would issue a new entry permit for me and get me the work visa. The sponsor applied for the visa and I was asked to exit Dubai and re-enter when the entry permit was issued. I didn't have my degree certificate with me at that time so I applied for the permit using the provisional certificate and got it attested. But unfortunately my visa could not be processed as they'd asked for the actual degree certificate and not the provisional one. Since the company does not want to cancel the visa process, they've agreed on just changing the job title to some 'sales title' and get the visa issued using my 12th std. marksheet. They told I'll be able to change the job title once I get back in Dubai.
> 
> My question is, will there be any problem in future by getting the visa this way? Also how long will I have to wait until he gets the job title changed to his original one?
> ...


There is a hell lot of difference between a Technical Engineer on your visa to Sales position. I believe the only way to change the title is to cancel the old visa and apply for a new one.

What about the salary, I believe you have an offer letter with technical engineer and X salary on it. Usually Sales guys should have a lower salary.


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

Sunder said:


> There is a hell lot of difference between a Technical Engineer on your visa to Sales position. I believe the only way to change the title is to cancel the old visa and apply for a new one.
> 
> What about the salary, I believe you have an offer letter with technical engineer and X salary on it. Usually Sales guys should have a lower salary.


I was under the impression that it wasn't unusual to have a different designation in your visa to that of your actual job ? Mine is different (although not as different as the OP).


----------



## Sunder (Mar 11, 2014)

UKMS said:


> I was under the impression that it wasn't unusual to have a different designation in your visa to that of your actual job ? Mine is different (although not as different as the OP).


One of my colleagues also has a different title, but then while travelling certain GCC countries accept 'Engineer" for Visa on arrival whilst most of them dont accept "Sales man" or Sales Rep, although they allow Sales Managers.

Applying for a Driving license too, an Engineer wont need a NOC from employer whereas Sales will need.


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

Sunder said:


> One of my colleagues also has a different title, but then while travelling certain GCC countries accept 'Engineer" for Visa on arrival whilst most of them dont accept "Sales man" or Sales Rep, although they allow Sales Managers.
> 
> Applying for a Driving license too, an Engineer wont need a NOC from employer whereas Sales will need.


Ok ... interesting thanks !


----------



## Kumar95 (Aug 23, 2017)

Sunder said:


> There is a hell lot of difference between a Technical Engineer on your visa to Sales position. I believe the only way to change the title is to cancel the old visa and apply for a new one.
> 
> What about the salary, I believe you have an offer letter with technical engineer and X salary on it. Usually Sales guys should have a lower salary.


Sir they have offered me a basic salary of 2000 dhms and the final salary adding the breakup would come upto *6000 dhms* 
Since you've mentioned that the only way is to cancel the old visa and apply for a new one, I don't wish to go further for the visa processing with my 12th marksheet. 
Instead I have requested my PRO to hold the visa processing and wait until my original degree certificate gets attested within a few days time.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

There is absolutely no problem in having a different designation in the visa. Talk to your HR. 

If you travel to some other countries in the GCC (e.g. Oman), with your engineer title you may get visa on arrival else you need to apply in advance (which takes one day). Hardly any difference, and with your salary I am not sure how many times you will be travelling overseas. 

The other instance Sunder mentioned of an NOC for a DL is hardly a big deal - a lot of people get NOCs, and even I had to get one (even though my title in the visa has always been some kind of manager). 

Don't waste your time and the company's time - just get the visa done, unless you think you can get your certificate in a week or two.


----------

